# Einbinden von Kontakten in den Rückführkreis



## mcluis (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
allgemeine Frage zur Rückführung von Meldesignalen bei Sicherheitssteuerungen.
Unsere Netzschutze vor den El. Antrieben, die über Si-Steuerung angesteuert werden, schließen wir wiederum an die Si-Steuerung, in den Rückführkreis zur Überwachung, an. Soweit OK.
Aber die pneum,. Ventile, die auch als Sicherheitsfunktion über Si-Steuerung abgeschaltet werden und die Anlage sicher entlüften müssen, überwachen wir bei Abschaltung über Drucktaster, die an eine SPS (keine Si. SPS) gemeldet werden. Dabei stellen wir auch fest (SPS Programm), dass im Falle, dass eins von den beiden Druckschaltern beim Not-Halt immer noch Druck meldet, wir den Start der Anlage nicht zulassen.
Reicht an der Stelle diese Art von Rückführung , Überwachung bzw. Verriegelung?? 
Oder müssen die Druckschalter auch in den Rückführkreis von den Si-Steuerungen eingebunden werden??

Danke im Voraus
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Juli 2010)

Die Ventile sind für den geforderten Zweck sicher genug? Ich kenne vernünftige Sicherheitsventile, die es optional mit Rückmeldung gibt. Auf "normale" Druckschalter würde ich mich nicht verlassen.

http://commerce.rosscontrols.com/we...nitored_Redundant_Valves_are_the_Solution.pdf


----------



## element. (28 Juli 2010)

z.B. Festo MS6-SV.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dessen Druckschalter als "Sicher" gilt.


----------

